# 1 pair + and 2 boy(?) pigeons near LAX



## Mathew (Jun 16, 2002)

Hi, I've posted on this forum off and on and have received excellent help and advice from forum members. Right now I feel I should find a new home for four of my six pigeons.

Two have been raised by hand and have bonded. Both were rescued as chicks found trapped in a ventilation unit - no nest or mother in sight. They have been raised by hand but aren't as tame as they once were. They are each two years old. They've had two successful sets of offspring and due to my being too busy to notice, another set is on the way. 

The other two pigeons are siblings who don't get along but they do tolerate each other in the same enclosure. (They are one of the sets of offspring and about a year old.) I'm guessing they're boys as there has been no egg laying. One escaped a few months back but promptly returned the next day and let me pick him up and put him back in his cage. (His uncle, Jar-Jar who I hand raised, also escaped and has not returned. I think about him every day.)

I feel that they need someone who has more time for them. I have two who I have bonded with and I feel these four little ones could use more attention than I'm able to give them.

Thanks!

-Matt [email protected]

Located near LAX in Los Angeles, CA


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Matt,

If you aren't able to find anyone closer than I am to adopt your lovely birds, I will be happy to give them a home if you can get them to me. I am in South Orange County (Lake Forest) .. probably about 50-55 miles south of you. Just let me know.

Terry


----------

